# قِرْبِلَّة



## djara

في تونس كلمة قِرْبِلَّة تعني جلبة، ضوضاء أو أمر معقد. ووجدت على النت أن كلمة مشابهة تستعمل في المغرب الأقصى ("قربلة في البرلمان بسبب لوبيز"). سؤالي الأول يخص كيفية نطق هذه الكلمة في المغرب. وسؤالي الثاني يخص استعمالها في بقية اللهجات من عدمه. وسؤالي الثالث والأخير يخص أصل الكلمة وشكرا


----------



## Bakr

:النطق ـ الذي أعرفه ـ بالدارجة المغربية
قربالة


----------



## Hemza

السلام عليكم يا زملاء

ما معنى هذه الكلمة؟ أول مرة أقابلها

شكرا


----------



## djara

djara said:


> في تونس كلمة قِرْبِلَّة تعني جلبة، ضوضاء أو أمر معقد


----------



## djara

Bakr said:


> :النطق ـ الذي أعرفه ـ بالدارجة المغربية
> قربالة


شكرا
هل القاف مكسورة أم منصوبة؟


----------



## Bakr

بالفتحة على القاف : قَربالة. والمعنى : جلبة، ضجة، مشاحنة...ـ


----------



## Hemza

متشكر يا اخواني

هل هذه الكلمة منتشرة في المغرب؟ تستخدم في العديد من المناطق؟


----------



## Bakr

أظن أنها منتشرة لأنها قديمة وتعرضت للتغيير في صراع الأجيال : "تقربيلة".. والبعض يرد أصلها لـ "كربلاء" أي أن القاف عوضت الكاف "قربلاء" لماضي الشيعة في المغرب العربي والبعض الآخر أصلها أمازيغي..!؟


----------



## ayed

تستعل في السعودية بمعنى جلبة وضوضاء لكن بإبدال اللام إلى عين
قربعة
سمعت قربعة في المطبخ
أي سمعت جلبة في المطبخ لا أدري ما مصدرها


----------



## djara

ayed said:


> تستعل في السعودية بمعنى جلبة وضوضاء لكن بإبدال اللام إلى عين
> قربعة
> سمعت قربعة في المطبخ
> 
> أي سمعت جلبة في المطبخ لا أدري ما مصدرها



 قربع، قربعة تقربيع موجودة في تونس ومختلفة عن قربلة


----------



## Startinov

قربلة في المملكة المغربية  تعني الفوضى العارمة .. أمّا عن نُطقها فهذا ضبطه :

قَرْبَاله


----------



## Bakr

ربما فوضى بمعنى..وفي الحقيقة تعريف الكلمات الدارجة صعب..قربالة كنت أسمعها تقال لمن يحدث ضجيجا وضوضاء تزعج الآخرين أوتعطل سير الأمورعلى طبيعتها، ولا تصل إلى حد الشغب والعنف الذي يعاقب عليه القانون..كانت تقال، مثلا، للأطفال حين يزعجون الكبار..وما شابه..هل صارت تقال، على سبيل المثال، للشغب في الملاعب وخارجها..والتعدي على الآخرين..أي فوضى الخارجين عن القانون..لست أدري..!ـ


----------



## رشيد

تستعمل عندنا بكثرة في جنوب المغرب و بالضبط في منطقة سوس و بالضبط بين منطقة واسعة توجد بين مدينتي تارودانت و أكادير تسمى هوارة . تُنطق كلمة قربالة كما تفضل الإخوان المغاربة هكذا قَرْبَالَه و تعني كما قيل " الضجيج" و " الصخب" خاصة في علاقته بالبشر . لكن أحيانا قد تشير أيضا إلى العدد الكثير من الناس أو الحيوان فنقول مثلا : قربالة متاع الناس - قربالة ديال كالكلاب ...أي عدد كبير من الناس أو عدد كبير من الكلاب .. و هذا قياسا على أن العدد الكثير من الناس أو الحيوان يؤدي بالضرورة إلى الصخب و الضجيج . 
أكثر من هذا ، ففي هذه المنطقة يستعمل فعل مشتق من كلمة "قرباله" هو الفعل قَرْبَل فنقول مثلا : قربلوها البارح أي أثاروا ضجيجا أو شجارا أو صخبا .و نقول أيضا : أش تْقَرْبْلُو علينا هنا باركا من الصداع . يعني ما هذا الضجيج كفى من الضجيج . كما يُشتق أيضا من ذات الكلمة اسم الفاعل "مقربل" بفتح الباء فنقول أيضا : مْقَرْبْلِينْ الدنيا أي مثيرين الضجيج.

دخلت هذه الصفحة بالصدفة لأن سمعت شخصا ينطق هذه الكلمة في قناة الزيتونة التونسية ، فبحثت عنها لأصل هنا .
في الحقيقة ، هناك الكثير من الكلمات التي تستعمل في المغرب كما تونس . كلمات كثيرة جدا لدرجة عجيبة . مثلا كلمة "يزّي" التي قالها الرئيس المخلوع زين العابدين قبل خاعه . هذه الكلمة مستعملة عندنا بكثرة في ذات المنطقة مع اختلاف طفيف . إخواننا التوانسة يستعملونها بكثرة . في هوارة نقول "إِزَّانِي" يعني : لقد اكتفيت (يكفي) و بالمثل نقول " إزَّاهْ" و "إزَّاها" و هكذا ....


----------

